# When is enough, enough?



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Today, I informed my wife I was buying another handgun. Don't get me wrong, she never says don't buy anymore, but she asked this question of me. When will you have enough guns? When is enough, enough? I told her I'd think about that. How would you answer?


----------



## mastersmech1 (May 28, 2009)

nailer said:


> Today, I informed my wife I was buying another handgun. Don't get me wrong, she never says don't buy anymore, but she asked this question of me. When will you have enough guns? When is enough, enough? I told her I'd think about that. How would you answer?


Tell her she's got it good. I bought two performance cars...since the garage was full, I started with handguns. Tell her she's lucky...:anim_lol:


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

nailer said:


> ...When will you have enough guns? When is enough, enough?


That's like asking a 5 year old boy if he has enough Tonka trucks, or a girl if she has enough Barbie dolls!

As long as your hobby isn't getting in the way of other responsibilities, whats the harm? With 4 handguns and as many long guns, I'm at the point where I'm pretty comfortable with my collection. But I know there will be something sometime that will have me reaching for my wallet. As long as I have the discretionary $$$ and room in the safe, I'll be ok with making the purchase - although my wife will grumble a bit... much like I will the next time she she buys something I don't see the need for.

:watching:


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

There's never enough.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

If she is like my wife you can ask, when will you have enough shoes? purses? diamonds? the list goes on. There is really not a answer to her question.


----------



## mastersmech1 (May 28, 2009)

cruzthepug said:


> If she is like my wife you can ask, when will you have enough shoes? purses? diamonds? the list goes on.


:anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

All depends on what you want. Some guys want all the guns, some are happy with a few. I have a fairly short list of handguns that I want and an even shorter list of long guns as I don't see the need to have a bunch of safe queens. But, to each his own, and if someone has the cash and wants to fill a safe full of guns, go for it.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Well, this questions been covered before, I have 3 answers for you my friend, I tell my girlfriend..actually 1 of 4 things, either, how many purses are enough purses, or how many shoes are enough shoes, or "this is for you baby!" (she likes to shoot.) or last but not least, she thinks the revolution is coming so I'll just say its extra for whoever joins me and doesn't have a firearm...lol


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

When she leaves you. :mrgreen:

Then, sell one and that's enough! :mrgreen:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

mastersmech1 said:


> Tell her she's got it good. I bought two performance cars...since the garage was full, I started with handguns. Tell her she's lucky...:anim_lol:


Yep, ask her if she's priced a decent bass boat lately...tell her its on your list if the handguns get nixed!!:anim_lol:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Unless I had a set number of guns that I want to own, I would answer the same way you did. That kind of question shouldn't come up often as long as you follow the rules of trade-off, one of the main ingredients to a successful marriage.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

When you have no other worldly possessions with the exception of firearms and ammo. When you no longer have any currency of any kind to pay for weapons. When you cannot find anyone who will trade firearms for your car, house, clothes, children.......etc.

Just my $.02

:smt033


:numbchuck:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

My wife says I only have two hands why do I need so many guns? I tell her that it's like tools. You don't take out a spark plug with a pair of vice grips. And anyway..Look how cool these are!!:anim_lol:


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

mike#9 said:


> When you have no other worldly possessions with the exception of firearms and ammo. When you no longer have any currency of any kind to pay for weapons. When you cannot find anyone who will trade firearms for your car, house, clothes, children.......etc.
> 
> Just my $.02
> 
> ...


I hear you.. I'd just buy 10 more them call it a day.............. :smt082


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's the problem, I told my wife on my last purchase that it was the last gun for a while. told her what was next on my list but it would be later. Yesterday, I was browsing Gunbroker, just looking, and bid on a gun thinking, no way I'll win at the price I bid. Well, I won. Good deal on a special gun, what's a guy to do? But, I still have the want list :mrgreen: So, for me now, enough includes at least one more


----------



## Crux (May 14, 2009)

Depends why you're buying guns, doesn't it? If you are only buying for self defense purposes then enough is enough when you have a sufficient number of guns to fulfil that purpose. If you buy guns because shooting is a hobby, then enough is only enough when you either run out of money, or your purchasing handguns is cutting into your retirement account


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

cruzthepug said:


> If she is like my wife you can ask, when will you have enough shoes? purses? diamonds? the list goes on. There is really not a answer to her question.


:anim_lol: I like that... specially the shoes one.. :smt082 that applies to my wife too.


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

*The Way....*



Crux said:


> Depends why you're buying guns, doesn't it? If you are only buying for self defense purposes then enough is enough when you have a sufficient number of guns to fulfil that purpose. If you buy guns because shooting is a hobby, then enough is only enough when you either run out of money, or your purchasing handguns is cutting into your retirement account


Retirement accounts are doing these days, gun purchases make more sense than keeping it in a sinking 401-K account.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

This is why I love the way my wife and I have our banking set up. We have a shared checking account and savings account, and then each have our own checking and savings.

Most of the $$$ goes into the shared accounts for our expenses, but each of us has a set, small amount that goes into our own accounts each paycheck. That $$$ is the play money. We do whatever we want with it. She may roll her eyes, but if I buy a gun, it's with my money, so she doesn't really care. Same with her and shoes!

Works great, saves a lot of strife.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

from my viewpoint, the answer to that questions is one more:smt083


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Murdoch said:


> This is why I love the way my wife and I have our banking set up. We have a shared checking account and savings account, and then each have our own checking and savings.
> 
> Most of the $$$ goes into the shared accounts for our expenses, but each of us has a set, small amount that goes into our own accounts each paycheck. That $$$ is the play money. We do whatever we want with it. She may roll her eyes, but if I buy a gun, it's with my money, so she doesn't really care. Same with her and shoes!
> 
> Works great, saves a lot of strife.


We have the same banking setup, it works great. No arguments when something is brought home :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

cruzthepug said:


> We have the same banking setup, it works great. No arguments when something is brought home :smt023


We do something similar. No separate accounts, we just get a cash "allowance" each week to do with what we want.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Tongue-in-cheek "nothing's enough" remarks aside, I think this is the answer you're looking for:


kev74 said:


> As long as your hobby isn't getting in the way of other responsibilities...


If your hobby is alienating your wife, interfering with your home life, or eating into money meant for other things, you're probably past "enough". Other than that, it's your call.

Personally, my reaction to "he who dies with the most toys wins" is "he's still dead", but I've got enough hobbies that I probably shouldn't be talking... :smt083

KG


----------



## timc (Feb 22, 2009)

I have been through that "When will you have enough" speach. I told my wife she was crossing a line to a place she didn't want to go. I added as ong as the bills are paid, there is food in the fridge and she has enough money left over to buy whatever she wants then discussions about additions to my gun collection are off limits!


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Answers from my wife....*

"when every hand in the house has a gun"

"a different gun for a different DB"

"next time you get a gun, I get a new dishwasher"

"A fridge will be 2 guns"

"you can never have enough purses and shoes, especially shoes!"

"if handguns are his only vice, she should consider herself lucky!"

all are actual quotes from my wife!!!!!

LOL! :smt082


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*wise words!*



DevilsJohnson said:


> ... You don't take out a spark plug with a pair of vice grips. ...


:smt082

I cant wait to use this one! Thanks DevilsJohnson!
-jc


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

:smt023:smt023


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

You mean..................we're suppossed to tell our spouses when we get a new gun?? :smt083


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Charlie said:


> You mean..................we're suppossed to tell our spouses when we get a new gun?? :smt083


Those of us who fear becoming the next John Wayne Bobbit is she finds out do. :smt033


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Personally I would tell her that I would let her know when I have enough...that way i wouldn't have to figure it out...

But really, when I met my wife she had not only never shot a gun, but was ANTI gun...I don't even know how I converted her but she asks all the time now to get out the rifle or whatever and pop off a few rounds. I have definite plans to get that big "first gun" for her this year. It's also a good feeling to know that if I need her to, she can shoot...


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Charlie said:


> You mean..................we're suppossed to tell our spouses when we get a new gun?? :smt083


I think you've got it, Charlie!


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

When she finds out....if she likes it there's more room in the inventory! Got another Para LDA and a P90 that way!!! :smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Todd said:


> Those of us who fear becoming the next John Wayne Bobbit is she finds out do. :smt033


When I was a kid I wanted to be John Wayne.:smt082 Aint wanting a thing to do with that Bobit stuff though. The name alone just screams of a problem. Like a self fulfilling prophecy :smt082


----------



## XD9OD (Jan 30, 2007)

What is this "enough" of which she speaks? tumbleweed
Really though, there is never "enough"----only "not enough."
Glad I'm single...


----------



## curtis41 (May 29, 2009)

*When is enough?*



nailer said:


> Today, I informed my wife I was buying another handgun. Don't get me wrong, she never says don't buy anymore, but she asked this question of me. When will you have enough guns? When is enough, enough? I told her I'd think about that. How would you answer?


You can tell her that guns are kind of like computers. You can never have too large a monitor, too much memory on the motherboard, or too much storage space on your drive(s). Also, good backup is essential. It would also help a LOT if you got HER something she really wants from time to time to show that you are trying to make her happy, and not just being selfish, you just really enjoy guns and shooting them. If she more of less handles the money, you can tell her it is a great investment, and a hedge against inflation. If she is into politics, you can tell her guns are a great hedge against the tyranny of government over the governed. IF she would agree, take her out to an outdoor or indoor range sometime and let her shoot and see how fun it is. At least one or two of these will work. I was married sometime between the Great Flood and the building of the pyramids in Egypt. My wife has 8 dogs, 8 horses, and three cats. I only have 9 Cayuga ducks, on the back bass and bream pond, so there is plenty of room to haggle for more guns, and keep a straight face in the process. Besides, I DID buy her two S&W stainless .38 short barreled revolvers, one for the truck, and one to carry whenever she pleases, wherever she pleases. My sense is if you meet her halfway, you will be able to order your next gun. The general rule is if 'momma' isn't happy, nobody is happy. Enjoy your newest firearm.


----------



## ringingears (May 13, 2009)

Hilarious thread!
I'm up to 5 and each time I clear Fed and walk out with my new purchase I'm scouting another gun.
I'll keep going until the day I die. Last time I checked guns held their value slightly better than purses, purfumes, diamonds, high end lotions reverse aging lotions, dinner plates....on and on.....where does that nonsense end?
"It's an investment sweetheart....a damn good one.....so get used to it.":smt033


----------



## ringingears (May 13, 2009)

* I was married sometime between the Great Flood and the building of the pyramids in Egypt. *

LMFAO!. Good one.


----------



## Sureshot45 (Jul 3, 2008)

The next one will be my last one, promise. As in, "Free Beer Tomorrow"


----------



## Retired45 (Jun 1, 2009)

I told my wife that if you put your guns in the safe with the light out, they breed...Don't think she bought it.


----------



## sbwhite60 (Jan 17, 2009)

Someone once asked John D. Rockefeller "How much money was enouhg?"

His reply..."Just a little bit more!"


----------

